# The Medical - medications that CAF will NOT accept



## misfit (3 Aug 2005)

I have applied several times to the CAF. Once to RMC, then as a NCO INF, again later for Pilot, and now again for NCO INF. 
I wasn't accepted into RMC because of my high school grades 
Despite being a great athlete (Rugby MVP, Soccer MIP, captain of both, and generally in good shape), I was denied the role as an Infantry Soldier because I was taking Accutane for my god damn acne. Glad to say its gone now.
Any other medications the CAF is known to reject? 
Please share some stories of other denials based on the medical.


----------



## infantrygf (4 Aug 2005)

I know you wont be accepted into the military if you are on any sort of medications that are to do with mental health care, such as riddlin, or antidepressants. They wont like you either if you are on any type of medication for asthma.

My friends bother was denied entry because of these drugs.

   
      -Sarah


----------



## Springroll (4 Aug 2005)

Guess it is a good thing that I ceased my antidepressents then...hehehe


----------



## misfit (4 Aug 2005)

Thank you very much for the response.


----------



## Fry (4 Aug 2005)

Misfits,


They rejected Accutane? Wow. Didn't think they would do that... did they say why?


----------



## bob the piper (4 Aug 2005)

Fry said:
			
		

> They rejected Accutane? Wow. Didn't think they would do that... did they say why?



I'm pretty sure it would be because of what infantrygf said above. Accutane can cause depression, suicidal thoughts, etc. and the CF doesn't want to take on anyone with the possibility of this happening.


----------



## Fry (4 Aug 2005)

didn't realize accutane did those things... kinda harsh for an acne med, eh?


----------



## jonsey (5 Aug 2005)

That's why it's prescription only, and then only for extreme cases when nothing else works (a friend of mine from school had to take it. I honestly never saw him without acne, it was wierd when it cleared up.).


----------



## Gunner98 (5 Aug 2005)

Accutane - birth defects or stillborn children and mental instability in user @ http://www.fda.gov/cder/drug/infopage/accutane/medicationguide.htm


----------



## misfit (5 Aug 2005)

Actually, no thats not what the Army said when they rejected me because of it. They said it caused the skin to become over-sensitive to the sun. They didn't understand the risks of too much sun expossure while on the medication. They said I had to be off of it for 6 months and they apply again. 

I've been off for several years and have none of the mental issues stated above.


----------



## Gunner98 (5 Aug 2005)

Any medications including allergy shots to which individuals are dependent for quality of life, there is normally a six-month abstinence period when applying to join CF.  This accounts for the fact that the meds (or specialist to oversee their prescription) may not be readily available in a foreign country or that you may become unfit if your dosage is delayed.  Once in the CF and not on deployment you may be able to resume the use of these quality of life type meds.  If you cannot or will not abstain from their use it will likely affect your enrolment.


----------



## blacktriangle (19 Feb 2006)

Sorry to bump this up, but I did a search and it turned up.

I called the CFRC about accutane which my doctor is going to let me try. The staff there said that all I have to do is be off it and get a note from my doctor. No mention was made of a six month waiting period or anything. Can anyone clarify?


----------



## Armymedic (23 Feb 2006)

If you can not do without the medications for 6 months....then it is bad.

From the time you start your basic training, you should have no need for quality of life medications until all your training is complete. If you are unable to....


----------



## blacktriangle (24 Feb 2006)

Armymedic said:
			
		

> If you can not do without the medications for 6 months....then it is bad.
> 
> From the time you start your basic training, you should have no need for quality of life medications until all your training is complete. If you are unable to....



That won't be a problem at all, during training anyways. I was told from many sources that I can't be on any QOL medications at time of application. My basic training is going to be done through coop, about six months after I apply. I don't see why I can't use those meds when all i'm going to be doing is twiddling my thumbs waiting for the course to start. 

Thank you for your response though.


----------

